# vertigo symptoms from being hyper??



## boat309 (Jul 11, 2013)

so i have had graves and been hyper for a wile. but i just recently started getting very dizzy and haveing vertigo symptoms. just wondering if anyone has experienced this??


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I havew struggled with vertigo and dizzyness but I have hashi's. I think it's my ears/sinus though, because its' worse during the spring. I use a netipot and Flonase to keep my ears clear of fluid. I have heard that people with thyroid/autoimmune issues often suffer with sinus issues and dizzyness. I had a bout with vertigo a couple of months back in the shower. I had to close my eyes and sit down until it passed and then I was down for the count for the rest of the day.


----------



## Heartlyn (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh yes...it's awful!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Heartlyn said:


> Oh yes...it's awful!


What medications are you on?

This has to be horrible, horrible!! I hate this for you!

Have you called the doctor about this?


----------



## boat309 (Jul 11, 2013)

as of right now i am on methimazole 30 mg a day and propranolol 120mg a day. up untill about a week ago i wasent on anything except th beata blockers beacuse i had an RAI but 4 weeks after that i kept having bad thyroid storms and thats when the dizzyness started an after a trip to the er is when my doc decided that the RAI dident take and put me back on the methimazole


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

boat309. That is a high dose of Methimazole. Do you have any recent labs with ranges. How often are you taking the ATD, once per day twice or three times per day? How are your eyes?


----------



## staceyk111 (Aug 15, 2013)

I also have Vertigo issues. From what I have researched - it can be caused by elevators and florescent lights.


----------



## boat309 (Jul 11, 2013)

im at work right now so i will post my labs when i get home. i take the ATD all at once in the morrning. if you think 30mg was high, before my RAI i was on 100mg a day and things still werent getting any better.


----------



## staceyk111 (Aug 15, 2013)

I think Grave's disease makes other physical symptoms worse. My vertigo issues are related to florescent lights and elevators.


----------

